# Urgent ! Jailbreak iPad 2 iOS5 !!!



## armandchar (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu sur youtube une vidéo récente d'un iPad 2 sous iOS 5 jailbreaké grâce un camera connection kit. Ce nouveau hacker s'appelle unkn0wfrance. Voila le lien : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByrngBemUzw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

J'ai tout de suite pensé au forum !!!

Voila !

Jules


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Novembre 2011)

C'est vrai qu'il était urgent de le dire !


----------



## armandchar (2 Novembre 2011)

C'est bizzard personne n'en prle sur internet 
Il est pas connu le gars ?


----------



## fanougym (2 Novembre 2011)

Bizare, il ne lance pas cydia ?


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

A l'heure actuelle, toujours pas de version "tethered" du jailbreak de iOS 5... je me méfierais donc de ceci...

c'est la devteam normalement qui sort "le" jailbreak?


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Janvier 2012)

Jailbreak ipad2 sortit ce week-end (et qui marche très bien).


----------



## Azergoth (22 Janvier 2012)

Chez moi il ne marche pas du tout... sans doute à cause d' iBooks 2


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Janvier 2012)

J'avais mis à jour Ibook avant le jailbreak et ça a marché.


----------



## Azergoth (23 Janvier 2012)

Tiens... chez moi, ça bloque relativement au début (la barre ne progresse plus) puis après un sérieux temps (genre 5-10 min) il crash et j'ai un rapport d'erreur. Si j'essaye de le refaire, il me le restaure. Après je peux réessayer, mais je tourne en rond, toujours la même ritournelle.

Ca peut venir d'ou?


----------



## Cédric74 (23 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais pas d'où ça peut venir. De mon côté, j'ai pris Absinthe, installé sur Imac et j'ai suivi la procédure. Tout s'est déroulé rapidement et normalement.


----------



## Azergoth (23 Janvier 2012)

Moi aussi absinthe... yen a d'autres?


----------



## Maxoubx (23 Janvier 2012)

aucun soucis pour moi, 3 appareils de fait tous avec absinthe
restaure le, et re jailbreak par la suite ?


----------



## Cédric74 (23 Janvier 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Moi aussi absinthe... yen a d'autres?


Il me semble qu'Absinthe est la 2e version. Mais c'est celle qu'il faut utiliser. Ton problème vient donc d'ailleurs.


----------



## Azergoth (23 Janvier 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> aucun soucis pour moi, 3 appareils de fait tous avec absinthe
> restaure le, et re jailbreak par la suite ?



Je vais essayer ça tiens


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Janvier 2012)

Jailbreak enlevé (non sans galère). J'avais un pbm dès que je me servais du clavier. Toutes les 2 lettres, ça se bloquait quelques secondes. Et comme le jailbreak ne m'apporte rien de miraculeux... J'ai dé-jailbreaké et je retrouve un clavier fonctionnel.


----------



## Azergoth (24 Janvier 2012)

Tiens, pas de problème de mon côté 

pour info, j'y suis arrivé:

0) Backup via iTuuunz
1) le restaurer
2) le configurer comme "nouvel" iPod
3) Jailbreak
4) Restauration depuis iTunes


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Janvier 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Tiens, pas de problème de mon côté



Oui pas de chance mais en même temps je ne suis pas sûr que le jailbreak soit très utile pour moi.


----------



## Azergoth (25 Janvier 2012)

A chacun de voir 

ps: pour retirer le jailbreak, il suffit de le restaurer? ou c'est plus compliqué? ^^


----------



## Maxoubx (25 Janvier 2012)

une restauration suffit


----------



## Cédric74 (25 Janvier 2012)

Quand elle marche... J'ai dû aller trafiquer le fichier host parce que le jailbreak bloque la connection à Itunes et la restauration ne peut se faire. Mais c'est assez bien expliqué sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Azergoth (25 Janvier 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Quand elle marche... J'ai dû aller trafiquer le fichier host parce que le jailbreak bloque la connection à Itunes et la restauration ne peut se faire. Mais c'est assez bien expliqué sur le site d'Apple.



lol... "c'est bien expliqué sur le site d'Apple"  j'adore 

(cela dit, je retiens ^^)


----------



## Cédric74 (25 Janvier 2012)

Non en plus c'est vrai. Je comprends ta stupéfaction mais pour une fois l'explication correspond et est claire. Sinon mon Ipad serait depuis 24hrs avec le logo de branchement à Itunes. Je n'aurai pas su utiliser le terminal.


----------

